# What type of headlight bulb for XTrail?



## P11SR20DET (Sep 19, 2006)

So I got my new XTrail in Trinidad about a month ago. I am in the US right now, and want to upgrade the headlight bulbs to some bright whites. The good ones are freekin expensive back home....Unfortunately, I did not check the headlight to see what type of the bulb the thing uses, and I can;t depend on my wife to check it for me.  What type of bulb would I need to get? I would like to upgrade the park, low and high beam lights to white. Thanks.


----------



## Revhead Kev (Apr 1, 2007)

What year model do you have ?


----------



## P11SR20DET (Sep 19, 2006)

It's brand new from the dealership, although the model has been around for a couple of years. I would guess it's a 2004/5 model ??? Doesn't the pic help?


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

The headlight bulbs are H4 type in all models, except the Japanese version GT X-Trail.


----------



## flynn (Jun 23, 2006)

aussietrail said:


> The headlight bulbs are H4 type in all models, except the Japanese version GT X-Trail.


And those with xenons.


----------



## P11SR20DET (Sep 19, 2006)

aussietrail said:


> The headlight bulbs are H4 type in all models, except the Japanese version GT X-Trail.


hhmmmm......mines came from Japan...does that make a difference? It's not the GT version though


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

P11SR20DET said:


> hhmmmm......mines came from Japan...does that make a difference? It's not the GT version though


Mine is from Japan too  It shouldn't make a difference as all bulbs are standard on the exy. The difference between models is in the size of the fog light bulbs.


----------



## Saood (Oct 26, 2006)

They are H4, changed mine a couple months ago to PIAA Extreme White

Good to see some other folks from Trinidad here


----------



## Saood (Oct 26, 2006)

Oh and it's 194 parklight/H3 foglight

Look for PIAA or Sylvania Silverstar, or Philips, Osram, should get ah PepBoys, Autozone etc


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*OSRAM NIGHT BREAKER H4 & H11*

It's been a while....

Hi Everyone,

Our favorite bulb supplier PowerBulbs at Car Bulbs from Power Bulbs - upgrade xenon car bulbs, headlight bulbs, autobulbs and autolamps from Philips, Osram and GE has received the new OSRAM Night Breakers and their in stock.. and finally an H11 Version to replace the lousy stock ones.

I just ordered two sets of H4's and two H11's on Sunday and because I am a repeat customer they gave me 10% off!. I changed my H11's over three years ago to some unknown brand that I purchased on eBay that are better than the stock but they were never the same quality of my Osrams Silverstars or the Phillip's X-Treme that I have on now. I must say that I have never replaced my H11's I have in now and run them all the time.

At least now I can have the same bulb in both and the same color! Are the new Night Breakers street legal in North America... I do not know but I just want a clean light. I had no problems with the Silverstars (Europe Version) or the X-Treme's), regarding other motorists, but having a better bulb that improves my visibility, I want it... 

The Night Breakers are more expensive but I am will ing to pay the price for a better bulb. I will let you know when they arrive. Usually from UK it is 7 days door to door, but one order I did get in two days!

Hope all is well...with all of you and your X-Trails.

Stephen


----------



## Canadian Bear (Aug 22, 2007)

Ok, now I am officially confused. Are they H4s or H11s for the headlight bulbs?


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Canadian Bear said:


> Ok, now I am officially confused. Are they H4s or H11s for the headlight bulbs?


Steve forgot to mention that he was talking about his fog lights, which are H11s

This is exaplained HERE


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*H4's and H11's*

Guys.. if I sounded confused.. then I am... sigh... LOL..

No seriously... the new OSRAM Night Breakers are available in all sizes.. H4's and H11's and others... There has never been a new H11 to replace our stocks... except for no name brands on eBay... now there is with the Night Breakers... I am sure they are not DOT (North American approved) .

My order shipped on Sunday... so I will probably get them next week and I will let you know... I changed to the H4 Europe Osram Silverstars which are 20% brighter than the North American version and loved them... then I changed to the H4's Phillips Extreme. earlier in the year..yes they are brighter but different light pattern and I am not that much impressed... so back to the Osram NightBreakers but this time for the H4's and H11's so same color (temperature) and brightness.

Stephen


----------



## Canadian Bear (Aug 22, 2007)

aussietrail said:


> Steve forgot to mention that he was talking about his fog lights, which are H11s
> 
> This is exaplained HERE


Thank you. I will have to wait until I get back to Edmonton in order to get my outer lights sorted out. My fog light lenses are cracked and I have to replace them.


----------



## Revhead Kev (Apr 1, 2007)

Hi Stephen,
I changed the H4 mains to the Phillips Xtreme also but used the Luminics Yellow for the H11 fogs.
Only wished Lumincs made a 100W version of the yellow, otherwise happy with the setup.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Kev,

Errr, your fog lights would have H3 bulbs in them being a Series I exy


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*H11 Osram Night Breaker*

Well... the H11's arrived before the H4's which I ordered a day earlier... anyways... I open the box and I have 4 bulbs...ok.. I though I was paying for two... well I go back to Powerbulb.com and look again.. the price was for a set of two... well at least I have a spare set... I thought they were expensive... guess not.

They look great but my light meter will tell me the difference.

I will be replacing the ones I have this weekend... if the rain ever stops... as for the H4's.... probably get them next week.

Stephen


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

OK.. H4's arrived today... so.. meter is coming home with me.. and I will be measuring the light coming from the Phillips to the new Osram NightBreakers.


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

Ok.. everything was installed last night.. so easy to change all the lights! - 4 bulbs in less than 10 minutes! Actually 6 bulbs... I changed my license plate bulbs as well to the Phillips 3400k Blue.. looks much better.

So I get my light meter and well forget it.. that was a no go.. so I left it until the morning since I take the same roads daily I am used to the light pattern from the Phillip I had before... immediately their was a huge difference. The OSRAM Nightbreaker bulbs have a better pattern of light and a much cleaner light from the H4's and H11's. but when I was on the road almost everyone in front of my was adjusting their rear view mirrors... sorry about that!..no one flashed me though..  ... All I can say is that yes I prefer them over my Philips and the white is crisp and clear on both sets.

Stephen


----------

